# Steck- bzw. Schraubachse für Swoop 175 7.0?



## Scheff6 (14. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bin schon seit längerer Zeit passives Mitglied in eurem Forum und habe mir nun meinen Biketraum erfüllt. 
Sobald ich ein paar schlaue Fotos meines Bikes habe, werde ich mich selbstverständlich auch vorstellen.

Ich wäre um eure Hilfe dankbar:

Mein Bike ist ein Radon Swoop 175 7.0 mit einer Fox 36 Float RC2-Gabel.
Das Vorderrad ist ja fix verschraubt in der Gabel. 
Um das Bike mit dem Auto zu transportieren, würde ich die vorhandene Achse durch eine Steck- bzw. Schraubachse ersetzen, um das Vorderrad ohne Werkzeug zu demontieren.

Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob dies möglich ist und welche Achse dafür geeignet wäre?

Besten Dank und Grüsse aus Zürich


----------



## BockAufBiken (14. August 2015)

Kenn mich mit Fox Gabeln nicht wirklich aus, da ich selber noch keine gefahren bin... Aber vllt. könnte die passen, vorrausgesetzt die Gabel hat eine 20mm Achse. Kann mir jetzt nur nicht vorstellen, wie Bild und der werkzeuglose Ein- und Ausbau zusammen passen.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fox-36-axle-assy-qr20-steckachse-431438/wg_id-227

Ich persönlich würde mir aber für das Geld ein gutes Multitool kaufen. Das kann man dann auch für das Lösen der Achse nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan86199 (14. August 2015)

Es gibt einen Umrüstsatz um die Gabel mit Schnellspannern auszurüsten. Kostenpunkt 89 $ 

http://enduro-mtb.com/news-maverick-suspension-veroffentlicht-quick-release-achse-fur-fox-36-gabeln/

Ob und wie gut das Funktioniert weiß ich aber nicht, wollte mir das zwar mal bestellen, aber irgendwie wars mir das Geld bisher doch noch nicht wert...


----------



## Wolfplayer (15. August 2015)

also wenn das Swoop noch ein aelteres Baujahr ist und wirklich eine Fox verbaut ist, wo die Achsklemmung per Schrauben gemacht wird,
dann der erste Tip....die Klemmschrauben nur ganz leicht anziehen und nicht wie ein "Ochse" anballern als waere es eine uebliche Schlosserverschraubung !!
immer daran denken, die Gewinde sind in Alu ruck zuck sind die hin....wie auch bei den Bremsadapterschrauben immer mit Koepchen anziehen.

diese Klemmschrauben an der Gabel dienen nur als Sicherung der eigentlichen Achsverschraubung,
die Du mit der Achse selber hast, damit die sich nicht selber loest.
selbst die Achse sollte nicht uebermaessig angezogen werden, denn da ist oft das Problem, dass die Leute den Innensechskant in der Aluachse runddrehen und dann hat man wirklich ein Problem....die Achse ueberhaupt los zu bekommen 0_o

als Anhaltspunkt der geringen Kraft die fuer die Achsverschraubung voellig ausreichend ist, nehme ich mal als Beispiel den Deckel einer Wasserflasche, also fester brauchst Du die 4 Klemmschrauben nicht anziehen.

wenn Du das verstanden hast, dann reicht es wie der Vorrdner schon sagte ein gutes Multitool zu kaufen und Du hast Dein Vorderrad in 30sec ausgebaut !!


----------



## Scheff6 (18. August 2015)

@stefan86199: Besten Dank, genau das habe ich gesucht!!
@Wolfplayer : 
1. habe ich mein Swoop letztes Jahr bei Bike-Discount gekauft und momentan ist es noch immer auf der Homepage unter Swoop.
Falls Bikes schneller "alt" werden als Computer dann hast du recht, dann ist es ein älteres Modell. 
2. liegt es nicht daran, dass ich den Mechanismus nicht verstanden habe, ich suche nur nach einem schnelleren Weg.

Gruss


----------



## Scheff6 (18. August 2015)

@BockAufBiken : Danke für deinen Link und den Tipp. Grs


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. August 2015)

Scheff6 schrieb:


> @stefan86199: Besten Dank, genau das habe ich gesucht!!
> @Wolfplayer :
> 1. habe ich mein Swoop letztes Jahr bei Bike-Discount gekauft und momentan ist es noch immer auf der Homepage unter Swoop.
> Falls Bikes schneller "alt" werden als Computer dann hast du recht, dann ist es ein älteres Modell.
> ...


Also was hier Lese gehe ich von aus du hast ein Swoop 7.0 Expert mit der F36 160mm mit
Schraubachse diese Modell ist nicht Umrüstbar.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Scheff6 (18. August 2015)

@BODOPROBST : Fast korrekt, ich habe das Swoop 7.0 (ohne Expert). Mit dem Tipp von stefan86199 sollte es meiner Meinung nach jedoch funktionieren.


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. August 2015)

das heist, Du hast die Schnellspanner zum klemmen der Achse an Deiner Fox und stoerst Dich an den 5 Umdrehungen die Du die Achse dann herausdrehen muss....Leute man kann sich aber auch anstellen


----------



## Scheff6 (19. August 2015)

@Wolfplayer : http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Fox+36+Float+RC2 siehst du hier Schnellspanner?
Ich könnte dir jetzt nochmals meine Frage reinkopieren, aber schliesslich gilt ja auch in diesem Forum die Regel "Don't feed the troll".
Meine Frage wurde von stefan86199 beantwortet.

Ich denke diesen Thread könnte man somit schliessen.

Gruss Colo


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. August 2015)

auf der Homepage von Radon sind aber eindeutig Schnellspannern, daher konnte man Deine Frage nur missverstehen 

PS: meins ist auch und jedes Vorderrad sollte fix verschraubt sein mit der Gabel. weil sonst faellt es raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

